
The death of Queen Elizabeth will be most disruptive event in Britain in 70 yrs - benologist
http://uk.businessinsider.com/what-happens-when-queen-elizabeth-ii-dies-2015-3
======
sofaofthedamned
As an Englishman, let me tell you from my point of view - this is utter
bollocks.

The TV schedule will be completely fucked, sombre music will be played instead
and the newspapers will be a nightmare. Most people however will not give a
toss and will go about their day.

It's like when Diana died and a large amount of the mourners were crazy old
ladies or american tourists. It does annoy me when the rest of the world
thinks we're all worried about the queen dying.

~~~
DanBC
> It's like when Diana died and a large amount of the mourners were crazy old
> ladies or american tourists.

there was mass hysteria. don't deny it.

~~~
sofaofthedamned
Mass hysteria in the media, nowhere else.

I'd been to a nightclub that night and unfortunately didn't pull a girl - so I
came back home and listened to the radio.

It alternated between Diana is dead, no she's alive, lizards did it, no she's
dead again, etc etc.

The next morning all the TV stations were playing the sombre music and I was
bored so I went to the local park in Cheltenham (Sandford Park). I was walking
along and I saw a girl who looked a bit pissed off. I had nothing to lose, so
I asked if she was missing the TV or missed Diana? She said it was the former,
so we decided to go the pub. We had a pretty good night.

There was no mass hysteria unless you lived in an old peoples home or were in
media and had to rewrite your playlists.

~~~
DanBC
Several million people visited London to leave flowers and stuffed toys.

There were an estimated 60 million flowers - 10 to 15 tons, and they took 6
weeks to clear withthe help of volunteers.

[http://edition.cnn.com/WORLD/9709/11/diana.flowers/](http://edition.cnn.com/WORLD/9709/11/diana.flowers/)

Here's a video of the flowers:
[https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1H1ToOAAsNg](https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=1H1ToOAAsNg)

Just because you didn't see it doesn't mean it didn't exist.

Edit: and you're not going to see it in Sandford Park. The pump room gardens
was a lot more sombre. ;-)

------
jzwinck
> The stock markets and banks will close for an indefinite period.

Whatever happens, it will not be _that_. The London Stock Exchange is one of
the largest in the world, and it isn't going to close for an "indefinite
period" for anything short of a full-scale military engagement. And retail
banks have a social responsibility to remain open apart from an occasional
holiday (e.g. the funeral day).

------
bjackman
Brit here... What the fuck? The BBC will cancel comedies with particular
references, but not all. I don't remotely believe the London stock exchange
will shut down. It took me quite a while to work out if this was a joke!

Even if everything in this article were true the headline would still be
complete nonsense!

~~~
jkmcf
It's Business Insider, the K-Mart of news. Not sure what the British
equivalent is...

------
sparkslabs
Wait. Hold on, this _isn 't_ The Onion? Reads like it!

(ie The vast majority of claims in that article are nonsensical)

